# Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser *​
*Das Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser droht europaweit,  damit vor allem die Einmischung der EU nun auch direkt ins Süßwasserangeln, was bisher Sache der Mitgliedsländer war. Das zugrunde liegende Papier wie die Stellungnahmen und "Offenen Briefe" der Verbände haben wir nun als bisher einziges Medium komplett gesammelt und zusammen gestellt, als Neuestes kam die Stellungnahme des "Deutschen Fischerei-Verband e.V." dazu. *

Langsam spitzt es sich ja zu, nächsten Montag/Dienstag (11./12. Dezember) soll entschieden werden, ob der Vorschlag zu Aalangelverboten in der EU durch geht oder nicht.

Dazu sind nun auch die entsprechenden offiziellen Statements und Eingaben alle nachlesbar. 

Auch darüber berichteten wir bereits, die Statements vom Anglerverband Niedersachsen und deren detaillierte Stellungnahme und den recht flachen "Offenen Brief" des Spartenverbandes DAFV im DFV an Minister Schmidt.

Siehe Anhang

Hier der Link zum lesen der Dokumente:
http://www.sustainableeelgroup.org/2017/12/05/stakeholder-reactions-to-ecs-proposed-eel-fishing-ban/




*Hier nun nachfolgend die aktuelle Stellungnahme des DFV, die wir im Wortlaut veröffentlichen dürfen.*



























*Anhang*
Zu Grunde liegende Dokumente der EU
EU: Aalangelverbot auch im Süßwasser geplant

Vorherige Meldungen/Stellungnahmen (auch Link zum DAFV drin) 
Meldung:
Anglerverband Niedersachsen: NEIN zum EU-Angelverbot für Aale


Ausführliche Stellungnahme
Anglerverband Niedersachsen: Ausführliche Stellungnahme Aalfangverbot der EU

STAKEHOLDER REACTIONS TO EC’S PROPOSED EEL FISHING BAN


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Warum muss ich das eigentlich machen und für umfassende Info sorgen? 
Und nicht die dafür eigentlich bezahlten Verbände??


----------



## Peter_Piper (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



thomas9904 schrieb:


> warum muss ich das eigentlich machen und für umfassende info sorgen?
> Und nicht die dafür eigentlich bezahlten verbände??


*Weil sie es nicht können und ihnen auch egal ist!*


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich das eigentlich machen und für umfassende Info sorgen?
> Und nicht die dafür eigentlich bezahlten Verbände??



Weil du billiger bist :-*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

nenns wenigstens preiswerter..


----------



## Hezaru (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

In unserer Fischereausgabe 4/17 vom LFV Bayern  haben sie in der Rubrik Fischerjugend was geschrieben.
Überschrift " Die Aalrutte- der Neue Nachtfisch NR.1"
Mal so stichpunktartig:
Die Aalruttenangelei ähnelt sehr dem Aalfischen
Aale sind selten und die Bestände gehen zurück
Der Aalbesatz ist rechtlich und fachlich problematisch bes. im Donaueinzugsgebiet
Für Aal gibt es schon Schonzeiten und Fangbegrenzung in D. damit wenigstens einige die Wanderung zum Laichgebiet  schaffen
Dazu WKA und Turbinen

Die Rutten dagegen sind absolut heimisch und der perfekte Ersatz für die Nachtfischerei  auf den mittlerweile seltenen gewordenen oder geschützten Aal.

Mein Fazit:
Dieser  Artikel liest sich wie eine totale Kapitulation.
Solange Glasaal in Europa gefangen und in Asien verspeist wird haben auch wir das Recht Glasaal zu setzen. Auch im geschlossenem Gewässer Punkt


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Am Wirken der anderen können wir wenig ändern, unser Verhalten schon. Aale haben in geschlossenen Gewässern und im Donaueinzugsgebiet nichts verloren
Auch ein Punkt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mein Fazit:
> Dieser  Artikel liest sich wie eine totale Kapitulation.
> Solange Glasaal in Europa gefangen und in Asien verspeist wird haben auch wir das Recht Glasaal zu setzen. Auch im geschlossenem Gewässer Punkt


Verbanditen halt  - dass der bayerische Verband ausm DAFV raus ist, ist einer der wenigen positiven Punkte..

Und Besatz etc. ist in der alten VDSF-Denke ja auch offiziell noch verpönt, selbst wenn dseren Vereine zigtonnenweise Regenbogner und Satzer verklappen...

Der GF (Dr. Hanfland) des Bayernverbandes hat übrigens als Autor an der folgenden Schrifft zum Besatz mitgearbeitet. 
Daraus, aus einem noch nicht veröffentlichten Artikel von mir, ein entlarvender Satz zitiert:


> *Nicht im Sinne einer nachhaltigen, fachgerechten Fischerei sind:*
> *Besatzmaßnahmen, um die Attraktivität der Angelfischerei zu erhöhen.*
> Besatzmaßnahmen mit „Futterfischen“.
> aus
> ...


----------



## Hezaru (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

@rheinfischer 70
Ich verstehe und respektiere deine Meinung schon.
Ich sehe das halt so, jedes Kilo Glasaal was  in D. nicht gekauft wird landet in Fischfarmen in Asien oder sonstwo. Das Ergebnis ist das gleiche, kein Aal wird  das Sargassomeer je erreichen.
Bei uns Nürnberger Gegend ist Rheineinzugsgebiet und kein Aal hat eine Chance die ganzen Turbinen bis zum Atlantik zu passieren.
Wieso verbietet man nicht Turbinen und Kormorane?
Warum sollten wir unser Verhalten Ändern und keine Glasaale mehr kaufen? Was wir nicht kaufen landet in Asien oder sonstwo auf dem Teller. Und Aale werden ja auch recht alt, wenn die Wissenschaft einen Durchbruch zur Vermehrung schafft hat man ausreichend Gene zur Verfügung (ich denke nicht das sie das schaffen).


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Es ist schwer für den sehr teuren und aufwändigen Aalschutz zu argumentieren, wenn man den Aal gleichzeitig in völlig ungeeignete Gewässer einsetzt.
Damit ist nicht nur die Donau zu verstehen, sondern jedes Gewässer mit ein paar Turbinen flussab.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Es ist schwer für den sehr teuren und aufwändigen Aalschutz zu argumentieren, wenn man den Aal gleichzeitig in völlig ungeeignete Gewässer einsetzt.
> Damit ist nicht nur die Donau zu verstehen, sondern jedes Gewässer mit ein paar Turbinen flussab.



Ja aber das machen doch etliche Berufsfischer in Mecklenburg oder sonstwo doch auch. Das war mal ihr Brotfisch. Jetzt mit Kormo nicht mehr.
Warum soll man Glasaal bei uns nicht als  Angelzielfisch setzen? Ob Rhein oder Donau, ohne Angelvereine die für Glasaal viel Geld ausgeben gäbe es bei uns schon lange keine Aale mehr. Eigentlich eine Staatsaufgabe, die von WKA komplett bezahlt werden müsste.
Da bewundere ich den NABU oder Vogelschutz, die schreien, motzen oder zeigen an und müssen nie was selbst bezahlen, alles auf Staatskosten.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Ach ja,
eigentlich geht es ja nicht mal um Aalschutz.
Wir setzen Brut ein, und irgendwann später Ernten wir einen kleinen Teil davon wieder oder auch nicht. Sicher ist nur eins, wir haben Ausgaben. Jedes Kilo Glasaal das von uns nicht gekauft wird landet in Asien.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Wenn wir Angler uns aus eigenem Interesse für den Fortbestand des Aals einsetzen, kann es nicht sein, dass wir uns an der sicheren Aalvernichtung beteiligen. Und dazu gehört der Besatz in Gewässern, wo der Aal niemals das Meer erreichen wird. Unverantwortlich.

Wenn wir es ernst meinen, müssen wir an allen Baustellen kämpfen und uns auch selber einschränken.
Was wir selbst tun können, ist der Besatz nur in Gewässern, wo der Aal eine gute Chance hat, sein Laichgewässer zur erreichen.
Dahin sollte der gesamte Aalbesatz gehen, der von allen finanziert wird.
Dann sollte in diesen Gewässern die Entnahme stark reglemeniert, wenn nicht gar verboten werden. Besonders seitens der Berufsfischerei.

Wir könnten dann viele glaubwürdiger gegen Wasserkraft und den Missbrauch von Glasaalen kämpfen. 
Eigentlich dürften nur noch wenige Aale nach Asien gehen, wenn der Schmuggel nicht wäre. Wer, wenn nicht wir kann dort immer wieder den Finger erheben?
Solange wir aber selbst noch massenhaft Aal in abgeschlossene Baggerseen, in von Turbinen durchsetzten Gewässern und im Donaueinzugsgebiet einsetzen, sind wir um nichts besser.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist es, wenns auch in der Nichtangler/Verbandspresse vorkommt..

Wo also der DAFV seit seiner Gründung schon komplett versagt (H-K - nicht veröffentlichte Leserbriefe in der Süddeutschen als "Beweis" für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit), zeigt der Anglerverband Niedersachsen einmal mehr, wie es geht:
*Angler sehen sich als Anwälte des Aals*
https://www.weser-kurier.de/region/...gler-wollen-aale-schuetzen-_arid,1678145.html


----------



## kati48268 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> (H-K - nicht veröffentlichte Leserbriefe in der Süddeutschen als "Beweis" für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit),


Kleine Korrektur:
Singular, es war *EIN* einziger Leserbrief (der nicht veröffentlicht wurde), den sie als Nachweis für stattfindende Öffentlkichkeitsarbeit anführte.
EIN _Leser_brief!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

achja kati, stimmt - EINER nur........................


----------



## Hering 58 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum muss ich das eigentlich machen und für umfassende Info sorgen?
> Und nicht die dafür eigentlich bezahlten Verbände??



Weil du es kannst und die Versager nicht.#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

........


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie die letzten 35J. auch,man sieht sich Schließlich als Naturschutzverband und da müsse man mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden auf Augenhöhe bleiben und auch Kompromisse eingehen.......
> 
> #h


kein Kommentar (sonst komm ich in Knast......)..


----------



## gründler (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

..........


----------



## mirko.nbg (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Laut HP hat der DAFV reagiert!


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

???? Der DAFV hat reagiert???


Er  hat schlicht die PM vom DFV gebracht. 

Reagiert?

Wo, auf was???

Was hab ich da verpasst??

Selber getan haben die nach wie vor nix Vernünftiges und schon gar nix für Angler und Angeln!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (10. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*



gründler schrieb:


> Wie die letzten 35J. auch,man sieht sich Schließlich als Naturschutzverband und da müsse man mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden auf Augenhöhe bleiben und auch Kompromisse eingehen.......



Auf Augenhöhe schaffts dieser Trümmerhaufen BV nur per Drehleiter ..


----------



## Kami One (10. Januar 2018)

*AW: Alle Stellungnahmen der Verbände zum Aalangelverbot der EU im Süßwasser*

Der LAV S-A hat dazu kürzlich eine wie ich finde schöne PM rausgegeben, die aufzeigt was Angler für den Aal tun und wo die wirklichen Probleme liegen, welche die EU mal angehen sollte, um den Aal zu schützen und zu stärken. 

http://www.lav-sachsen-anhalt.de/in...lung-des-landesanglerverbandes-sachsen-anhalt


----------

